# Blackbox GUI on X11?



## blackoutspy (Apr 14, 2005)

I've just recently realize i can run *nix applications through X11, so i decided to install blackbox, a gui i've used before. However, i'm rusty with linux commands. I recalled the commands to install source are, ./configure, make, make install. The problem i'm having, is ./configure doesn't execute correctly. I receive the following output:


```
Seans-Computer:/blackbox sean$ ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
Seans-Computer:/blackbox sean$
```

What am i missing to get this running? if it can even run that is.


----------



## cfleck (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not sure about your problem, but you don't need blackbox or any other wm to run x apps.  Just fire up x11 and run your apps from the command line.

If you insist on running bb or another wm, I'd recommend installing fink and letting it do the installs and compiles for you.


----------



## macavenger (Apr 14, 2005)

You need to install Xcode. It should have come on a separate CD with your OS CD's, or it can be downloaded from developer.apple.com


----------



## blackoutspy (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you very much, both of you. I downloaded and am now using Fink, and i also needed to install Xcode=P it would appear i've gotten a bit sloppy.


----------



## blackoutspy (Apr 18, 2005)

I've run into another error, and this one is by far less descriptive. ./configure works just fine, but make comes back with this

```
Making all in src
if g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -DSHAPE   -DNLS -DLOCALEPATH=\"/usr/local/share/blackbox/nls\" -DDEFAULTMENU=\"/usr/local/share/blackbox/menu\" -DDEFAULTSTYLE=\"/usr/local/share/blackbox/styles/Gray\" -I../lib  -g -O2 -Wall -W -pedantic -Woverloaded-virtual -Wshadow -I/usr/X11R6/include -MT Toolbar.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/Toolbar.Tpo" -c -o Toolbar.o Toolbar.cc; \
then mv -f ".deps/Toolbar.Tpo" ".deps/Toolbar.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/Toolbar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
Toolbar.cc: In function `long int nextTimeout(int)':
Toolbar.cc:46: error: no matching function for call to `max(long int, int)'
make[2]: *** [Toolbar.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2
Seans-Computer:/usr/blackbox root#
```
No idea what its telling me, anyone else know whats up?


----------



## HomunQlus (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know either, but I don't see much of a point to run the Blackbox GUI on OS X's X11, as it's all ready to go when you start ported Unix or just Unix programs.


----------



## blackoutspy (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah this is true, i'd just like to have this GUI running for when i use my nix applications, i just like the look and feel of it=\


----------



## macavenger (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you trying to install it manually or through fink? if manually, try Fink. Often a source file needs to be patched to get it to compile/operate properly in OS X, and fink takes care of this. Although to be honest, I have seen errors like what you are getting even when using Fink, and have never been able to figure them out.


----------



## blackoutspy (Apr 18, 2005)

Well i'm trying to do it manualy, since when i try to tell fink to install it with th e command "fink install blackbox" it just tells me there is no version info, and quits


----------



## Viro (Apr 18, 2005)

You need to edit /sw/etc/fink.conf. Make sure you have the following line in Trees:



> Trees: unstable/main unstable/crypto



Once you add that, do a "fink selfupdate" followed by a "fink install blackbox" and everything will work fine.


----------

